# HOMESTUCK SUCKS



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

N͍̦̞̘̙͙̫̠͇̣̻͕͈̭̪̞̰͂͛̓̌͗ͥ̉ͨ̒̒̋̎̓̑̚Ȯ̞̭̟̜̜̭̤̯͔͖̖̥̭̮̳̒̇̏ͤͧ̓ͮͪͅW̲̬̖̪̱͎̠̍̐͊͆̂̆ͭ̿̒̉ͧ͑ͦ̓̂ ͔͎̭͛̓ͤ̓̽̔͐̑̾ͦ͑ͤ̏̚̚ͅŤ͉̹͎̗͎̖̘̤͎̯͓̬͕̦͂̀̋̈́͑̌̒͐͛̿ͦͭͤ̋̔͆̆͂ͅḢ̯̩̳ͦ͛̄ͤͫ̒̉͐ͤ͆͂ͥͨͪͮͭA̘͖̼͖͉̜͓̲̺̝͙̜͒ͯ̉ͦ͌ͣͩ̌̌̐ͯͥ͒̈́̓͗Ṭ̰̟̼̖͔̒̋̓̂̐ ̞͉̝̖͍̬̬̟̖̼̖̙̩͙̞̤̯̞ͩ̎ͯ̿̀̍̄̔̐ͅY͈͎̜̺͉̥͚̟͎̹̔ͫͯ̈́ͯͯͧͯ́ͧͧͭ̌̆ͮͫͪͩ́Ỏ̙͉͖̰̙̻̹̬̗͎̙̮͚̦̤̜̪̦̯ͣ͋͑͐U̩͓̞͖͇̼͔̻͓͔̥͑ͮ̔ͪ͂ͯͮ̅̀ ͉̗͙̮͈̩̟̙̟͂̏ͧ̈́͛͛ͤ̇̿̐A̫͕̲͉͕͓̗͚͕̼̼̫̤͉̜̜͎̪ͧͣ̎ͣ̅̔ͤͫ̊̔̇ͫ̇ͨͅR̠̖̭̬̪̯̞̭͔͇̱̬̘̫̼̥͔͐͌̾̐̈́͐̎̏̌͒̈́̓̆̈́ͨÉ͓͕̻͉̲͛ͯ̋ͭ͛ ͕̦̬̭̮̠̼̭͍̙͛͂̄ͯͤ͌ͨ̎̉ͮ̓ͨ̽̆͗H̥̱̫ͨ̋́͛͂ͥ͊̐̚E̦̟̥͙̊͑̐ͪ̿͊͑͋͛̏̊̿̒͑̿͆Ŕ̘͕͙̙͕̱͚̲̪͙̞̙̤̤̲̽̈ͧ̔̏͊̎̄ͩͤ̚̚Ḛ̖̖̟̭͔͖̦̘͓̖͇̟͚̄̈̔͗̂̆̈́ͫͤ



The other thread is long dead, so here. I wish it didn't die.

Anyway discuss, post GIFs, etc.!! 







FAVORITE HOMESTUCK CHARACTER POLL
_**thanks computertrash**_



Y̯̟̭͋ͧ̓̔ͧ͂̅̈̽̍̽̄̅́͒̿ͭO̰̱̥̲̬͉͖̬̠͉̪̞̙̰͔̞̅̿ͮͪ̑ͥͅU͉͕̠͕̖͎͓̝̒ͯͤ̂̏ ͕͉̲͉̫̞̥̺̙̤̞͍͕́ͯͥͫ̓͛͌̋̇̃͋̎̓M̫͕̥̤̅̿̓̓̾̑̍̓͆̚Ȁ̠͔̺̗̲̰͕̪͚͙̣̭̰͈ͮͧͭ͋̆̆̓̐ͦ͆ͧ̃Y̺̗̮̥͎͚̝̹̙͈̻͍̹͇̘ͤ̐̑̏̚ͅ ̪̦͖̮̰̻̟̻̜̝̤̄ͯ̅͌ͤ̈́̀ͣ͛̌́ͨͭ̚N̤̰͉̮̓ͬͬ̋O̹̼̺͍̺͔͇̫͋̑̄ͯͫ͌̓ͫ̅̾̎T͚̟̼̫̮̲̭̂̆̽̌̈́ͥͯ̓̆̍͗̚ ̖͈̙̦̻̫̤̫̦̫͔͕̆̓ͬ̐̂ͥ̀̋̚L͚̻̖̖͔̗̹̯̹ͤ̊ͯ͊̊ͪ̀ͯͪ̈́̿ͧ̆̊̏ͮE̹̭̫̬̫̞͖͚̣̟͉͕͈̙͔̪͕͇̟ͫ̉̇͌̐̄̀̃̃̉̚A̰͕̰̱̱̦̳͔̻ͥ̊͗ͩͣͦ͒ͯ̌̈́̓̎̚V͈̼̦͍ͫ̋ͨͧ̅ͫͩ̎̿̚ͅͅȆ̤̬̦̰̗͎͇̱̻̮̦̹̥̞͕͖͕̼̙ͮͨ͂ͥ


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

There are like no homestucks here why wont they come out i know theyre out there


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

piimisu said:


> There are like no homestucks here why wont they come out i know theyre out there








i think its cuz homestuck is trash


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

tbh whenever i see anything homestuck related i get really upset bc i stopped reading it once i got to act 6 and now im so behind i just have no motivation to start again uhgghhg


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> tbh whenever i see anything homestuck related i get really upset bc i stopped reading it once i got to act 6 and now im so behind i just have no motivation to start again uhgghhg


come bak to us


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

piimisu said:


> come bak to us



THIS THREAD IS ALMOST PAINFUL TO ME


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> tbh whenever i see anything homestuck related i get really upset bc i stopped reading it once i got to act 6 and now im so behind i just have no motivation to start again uhgghhg


when i gave up for a while i started watching the lets read homestuck youtube and it rly helped me get back into it and dw it starts off less slow than the actual start of hs despite its appearance heres the playlist 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ7JOidKp_xwszbU5_8G6ldbAkWPqzXpz


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> THIS THREAD IS ALMOST PAINFUL TO ME







JOIN YOUR SOULS


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> when i gave up for a while i started watching the lets read homestuck youtube and it rly helped me get back into it and dw it starts off less slow than the actual start of hs despite its appearance heres the playlist
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ7JOidKp_xwszbU5_8G6ldbAkWPqzXpz



omg these r great tysm geez
hopefully i'll get back into it soon! part of me really really wants to but then the other part is just like nah ur too far behind already and ug H


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

piimisu said:


> JOIN YOUR SOULS


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

Good job. You have converted her





- - - Post Merge - - -

WHOS NEXT


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


>



THIS IS SO OVERWHE L MING BC I WANT TO READ BUT


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> omg these r great tysm geez
> hopefully i'll get back into it soon! part of me really really wants to but then the other part is just like nah ur too far behind already and ug H


well if you ever have the chance please give it a shot! if you watch the videos up until they end youll get to where we are in no time youre like 7/10 through it already





- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> Good job. You have converted her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well if you ever have the chance please give it a shot! if you watch the videos up until they end youll get to where we are in no time youre like 7/10 through it already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is actually a super smart way to get back into it honestly. a reason why i stopped was bc i just got kinda tired of reading the chats & all that after months of just religiously reading homestuck lol 
so this'll work woo


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well if you ever have the chance please give it a shot! if you watch the videos up until they end youll get to where we are in no time youre like 7/10 through it already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

piimisu said:


>


----------



## penguins (Apr 15, 2015)

what is homestuck actually??? ive heard of it a ton but


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

penguins said:


> what is homestuck actually??? ive heard of it a ton but



_ur in for a wild ride friend_


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

penguins said:


> what is homestuck actually??? ive heard of it a ton but


ILL TRY REALLY HARD TO EXPLAIN THIS WITHOUT GIVING TOO MUCH AWAY 

HOMESTUCK IS A WEBCOMIC THAT CONSISTS COMPLETELY OF GIFS AND FLASH VIDEOS, BUT THERES ALSO LOTS OF TEXT AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE YOU NEED TO READ FOR DIALOGUE AND ALSO PESTERLOGS, WHICH IS THEM TALKING WITH EACH OTHER THROUGH A PROGRAM WHICH YOU COULD COMPARE TO SKYPE (HOMESTUCK IS VERY WORDY BE WARNED)

*AND HERES WHAT YOU SHOULD EXPECT,  TAKEN DIRECTLY FROM THE COMIC:*








a boy called John and his friends play a game called sburb with jade getting it last but while she sleeps is transported into a world called prospit and sees visions in the clouds so shes already connected to the game anyway
playing the game opens portals which summon meteors, causing the end of the world
they leave earth and enter a dimension called the incipisphere
they then get caught up in an ancient battle, and things go terribly wrong so they have to unlock special powers so they can win the ultimate prize for winning the game, and hopefully avoid getting killed
they meet a group of grey kids along the way who are just like the kids except REALLY ECCENTRIC but i cant tell you too much about these guys without spoiling a load of stuff

it starts off INCREDIBLY SLOW. its known and is famous for how it starts from pretty simple to INSANELY COMPLEX
some of the dialogue is a lot to handle and it might take you a while to read it until you get to the good parts BUT if youre really interested, youll get there in no time with this lets read homestuck youtube! https://www.youtube.com/user/CoLabHQ/playlists?view=50&shelf_id=1&sort=dd

*dont be fooled for the first few pages, its a lot better than it appears*

also homestuck is long, really long


----------



## PurpleLutari (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh, I'm glad there's a thread for HS here! One of my friends convinced me to give it a try a few months ago and I'm now hopelessly addicted.. 

I'm currently working on a Jade cosplay for a local con, just finished making her colourful reminders


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

FELLOW HOMEWRECK HOMESTUCK TRASH COMING TO JOIN THE PARTY


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 16, 2015)

this thread concerns me


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

PurpleLutari said:


> Oh, I'm glad there's a thread for HS here! One of my friends convinced me to give it a try a few months ago and I'm now hopelessly addicted..
> 
> I'm currently working on a Jade cosplay for a local con, just finished making her colourful reminders



homestuck is the best thing ever and its impossible to not get addicted






hope it turns out great, im sure it will! i want to cosplay homestuck for london comic con but i dont think it would suit me haha



Nebu said:


> FELLOW HOMEWRECK HOMESTUCK TRASH COMING TO JOIN THE PARTY








welcome to the trash party



Pheenic said:


> View attachment 90741
> this thread concerns me








friend


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

penguins said:


> what is homestuck actually??? ive heard of it a ton but



its a story about a boy and his friends and a game they play together
in more detail
its a really cool webcomic thats consisted of GIFs, flash animations, games, etc etc and i think its the longest running webcomic?? it turned 6 years old a couple days ago on 413
but the game they play is called sburb and the goal is to create a new universe
you cant really explain it without going into further detail and ill end up writing a 10 page essay or smth
but its really neat n has tons of pop culture and references and stuff. as of right now, theyre making an adventure game loosely based on homestuck but with new characters and story. i just think its so neat that this started out as a kid getting a game on his birthday and its just this huge story with tons of characters taking place across universes and the fanbase is huge and its just really really gr8

=



> Posted on 16 April 2015 by Andrew
> 
> Next update: 4/22. New horse calendars should be available as well.



oh boy i missed the horse calendars


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> its a story about a boy and his friends and a game they play together
> in more detail
> its a really cool webcomic thats consisted of GIFs, flash animations, games, etc etc and i think its the longest running webcomic?? it turned 6 years old a couple days ago on 413
> but the game they play is called sburb and the goal is to create a new universe
> ...


^ perfectly explained 

i really missed having regular upd8s sobbing and caliborns claymotion has got me too intrigued as to what happens next aha


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to see her


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

you want a seer? here you go


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> you want a seer? here you go








I DIDNT ASK FOR THAT


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I DIDNT ASK FOR THAT


COME AT ME BRO


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> COME AT ME BRO



STOP THATS MY CHILD


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> STOP THATS MY CHILD










> COME AT ME BRO


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 16, 2015)

hello, your resident tavros fanatic is here


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> hello, your resident tavros fanatic is here








welcome frond


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 16, 2015)

HOMESTUCK IS FOR NERDS. ... *ahem!*
I used to like Homestuck, but got bored with it like, 2 years ago? uhhhhhhhhhhh how long has it even been? more than 2 years? we may never know, as I've really forgotten. but it's been long enough, and I can't get into it anymore. not really my thing. started being too wordy for my liking, so I couldn't stand reading it. don't got patience for that. 
but I still love Vriska, she's the best. she's the only character I'll ever care about.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> HOMESTUCK IS FOR NERDS. ... *ahem!*
> I used to like Homestuck, but got bored with it like, 2 years ago? uhhhhhhhhhhh how long has it even been? more than 2 years? we may never know, as I've really forgotten. but it's been long enough, and I can't get into it anymore. not really my thing. started being too wordy for my liking, so I couldn't stand reading it. don't got patience for that.
> but I still love Vriska, she's the best. she's the only character I'll ever care about.


SAY IT ISNT SO


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> SAY IT ISNT SO



hello noob add a fave character poll


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> hello noob add a fave character poll


Hello noob I CANT


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Hello noob I CANT








- - - Post Merge - - -

disappointing


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

need to see this precious soon


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> need to see this precious soon








i need my precious to be saved soon


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

I want more Calliope <3
Calliope is a precious Baby uwu 






((I really hope she gets a happy ending ;w; I doubt she will, but damn she deserves one))

QUESTION TIME!!
*What Troll do you share your sign with?*
I share Mine With The Captors

*Question 2: who is your Patron?*
(note you Patron is tech not the Troll you share your sign with
ex. John's Patron is Vriska even though he's an aries))

anywho finding out your patron involves some math 
but luckily there is a site to make things much easier HO BOY!
http://zules.com/patrontroll/

Mine is Still Sollux lol
not that I mind Sollux is awesome




((oh and my Group is Prospit)


-leaves this here-




I lost it at Lil Cal​


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.poll-maker.com/poll295264x02eB4082-11
ur welcome
(i think thats all the characters rip)

=



Nebu said:


> QUESTION TIME!!
> *What Troll do you share your sign with?*
> I share Mine With The Captors
> 
> ...



i share my sign with the zahhaks/makaras (since im sag-cap cusp) and my patron is tavros and my group is derse. fun. aaand (though u didnt list it) my title is knight of time (what a surprise)

also I JUST REALISED I FORGOT THE FELT
E: its ok......... i fixed it


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i need my precious to be saved soon








READ IT AND WEEP LITTLE 8ITCH

(i share a sign w kanaya maryam)

ooh and my title is thief of mind, forgot to mention that


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

> QUESTION TIME!!





> What Troll do you share your sign with?


i share mine with terezi pyrope WOOP



> Question 2: who is your Patron?
> (note you Patron is tech not the Troll you share your sign with
> ex. John's Patron is Vriska even though he's an aries))


kanaya maryam

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND MY TITLE IS ROGUE OF VOID

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> READ IT AND WEEP LITTLE 8ITCH
> 
> (i share a sign w kanaya maryam)
> 
> ooh and my title is thief of mind, forgot to mention that


GODDAMN IT I WILL SLAP U I S2G


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

btw thanks for the poll, added it


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> btw thanks for the poll, added it



8^y

im making homestuck game in case u guys didnt know
and
a couple weeks ago, we bought con air and i watched it. i was like
how could old fashioned dad egbert let his 13 year old impressionable son watch this movie filled with swearing and violence

(upd8ed poll to include sweet bro hella jeff n new friend geromy)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 8^y
> 
> im making homestuck game in case u guys didnt know
> and
> ...



WHO WOULD EVEN PICK THEM


Spoiler:


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

That Title Change lol


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

this title is so much more fitting


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Nebu said:


> That Title Change lol





Esphas said:


> this title is so much more fitting



im trying to lure the homestucks in
along with the people who dont like it

all at once


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> WHO WOULD EVEN PICK THEM
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



>:0

me: makes poll of favourite character
me: picks almost everybody


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

redoing the homestuck title test, will post results when done


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> redoing the homestuck title test, will post results when done


which one are you using? cause I know there's 3 well known ones

link please? 
if it's not too much trouble c:


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> >:0
> 
> me: makes poll of favourite character
> me: picks almost everybody



I PICKED THE THREE BABES












i need a good quality sitting dave, cant find one |:


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

Nebu said:


> which one are you using? cause I know there's 3 well known ones
> 
> link please?
> if it's not too much trouble c:


just about to start now! http://homestuckresources.tumblr.com/post/44417905011/homestuck-title-test

theres a more well known one, but it has fanon titles and i like to stick to canon xD


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm glad Sweet Bro, Hella Jeff and Geromy are on the poll
because I love all three of them
especially Geromy, Geromy is the best.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> just about to start now! http://homestuckresources.tumblr.com/post/44417905011/homestuck-title-test
> 
> theres a more well known one, but it has fanon titles and i like to stick to canon xD


it would appear one of the links is broken so the test cant be finished unfortunately


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> it would appear one of the links is broken so the test cant be finished unfortunately



wait i cant go on tumblr is that the one by thepageofhopes? if not, then go take hers ok


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 16, 2015)

I dont see the appeal in homestuck ._.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I dont see the appeal in homestuck ._.


it's one of those things you either hate or love TBH

((in my case I have love hate relationship with it c: ))


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wait i cant go on tumblr is that the one by thepageofhopes? if not, then go take hers ok


on that one i got either knight of space or knight of doom but the fanon titles are repelling me from taking it again but maybe i will!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> I dont see the appeal in homestuck ._.


did you perhaps only read the pages where a boy is in his room? because that part wasnt too great compared to what it becomes


----------



## eggs (Apr 16, 2015)

young human boy in room --> young green skull troll in colorful pants likes anime and killing people, resulting in chaos

we've come a long way.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

I got _"Mage of Heart"_ when I took the one by thepageofhope
eh not a fan of having the same title as a canon character.

and this one I got _"Rogue of space"_
http://zules.com/titletest/
((though on the old test I got Rogue of Light))







Spoiler: Rogue of Space



Rogues take their aspect from some and give to others, ensuring a distribution that benefits the team. Space is about space, creation, beginnings, and the physical properties of objects(shape, size, location, and velocity.) So the Rogue of Space would be able to take the physical properties of one object and give it to others, allow an act of creation to be distributed to everything, and steal an enemy?s plans before they even start.
The Rogue of Space would start out as an artist. They would create things wildly and never finish them, and would have a great but constantly changing sense of fashion. They would be wildly imaginative but give up on their ideas too quickly.
As they played, the Rogue of Space would quickly take their place as the breeder of the Genesis Frog, a responsibility they would not be convinced they could handle. They would find their developing abilities invaluable in bringing the frogs to them, but may have a challenge of bringing their head out of the clouds for long enough to actually do so. 
Once they reached god tier, the Rogue of Space would become the team?s transportation, due to their powers of teleportation. They could transport objects from place to place with ease. They could also steal the size, shape, location, or velocity from objects and give them to other objects, such as absorbing the speed of a bullet and redirecting it to a thrown javelin towards the enemy. They would also able to steal the beginnings of things, taking an enemy?s plans from them before they even exist, and allowing their team to know them. In short, the Rogue of Space would be a quiet leader, carrying their team from place to place and protecting them from harm, leaving them to defend the Rogue.

http://classpect-analysis.tumblr.com/post/78273380212/rogue-of-space-and-sylph-of-hope


​
- - - Post Merge - - -

ah remember when Homestuck just started out with a kid 
stuck in his home and dodging cakes being thrown at him by his father....Good times


----------



## Improv (Apr 16, 2015)

hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Improv said:


> hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life



numbness


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

eggs said:


> young human boy in room --> young green skull troll in colorful pants likes anime and killing people, resulting in chaos
> 
> we've come a long way.



ikr! like dang i wonder what the last panel will be like

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> ah remember when Homestuck just started out with a kid
> stuck in his home and dodging cakes being thrown at him by his father....Good times


after catching up on hs i appreciate these pages a bit more and to be honest i really did love it from the beginning haha even if it is waayyy different to what it becomes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life



SEVERE PAIN


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

Improv said:


> hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life



Run, Run while you can
RUN BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Improv said:


> hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life



hopefully nothing because youll listen to us and be gone by now
--
on a side note, this is me


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Spoiler: THIEF OF MIND



Mind is thought and decisions (not knowledge, I don’t think; that’s Light’s domain). Thieves steal their aspect for their own benefits.

A Thief of Mind would probably have some measure of mind-control. Not all the time, mind you. But when someone is about to make a very important decision, the Thief of Mind should be able to nudge them towards making the choice that most benefits the Thief.

A Thief of Mind could be very manipulative, but that’s not necessarily a bad thing! If they decide to use their powers for good (or if their goals happen to align with whatever’s currently considered “good”), they could really tip the scales in the players’ favor.

Mind players are more subtle than a lot of other aspects. Vriska is obsessed with collecting ALL OF THE LUCK. She uses brute force to make others do as she wishes. Terezi, by contrast works delicately. She knows she only needs to nudge people in the direction she wants them to go, and they’ll want to do as she says. And that’s without Thief powers, so you can imagine how hard it is to disobey someone with them. Thieves of Mind don’t need to amass ALL OF THE MIND, as Vriska does with luck. They know exactly how much of someone’s thought process they need to sway, and sway no more.

Alternately, of course, a Thief of Mind might be able to “steal” someone’s thoughts. This would be a sort of mind-reading ability, used almost in the same way as a Seer gathers information to be used against their enemies. The Title could manifest itself in different ways, depending on the player. A God Tier Thief of Mind might even be able to do both - find out people’s thoughts, and use their knowledge of such to sway decisions.

A Thief of Mind is the type to lead revolutions or become president. They probably have brilliant public speaking skills, able to unite hundreds to their cause with ease. Thieves love the spotlight, and with the ability to sway the minds of the masses, a Thief of Mind is the type who will be remembered for centuries.



thought this was pretty cool. i love my title


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

I really love this animation


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I really love this animation


always lovedddd this, while were at it might as well mention this one too


----------



## PurpleLutari (Apr 16, 2015)

Nebu said:


> QUESTION TIME!!
> *What Troll do you share your sign with?*
> I share Mine With The Captors
> 
> ...



My sign troll is Tavros (ehhh, not my favourite) but my patron is Feferi! I'm okay with that, totally.

I also got Derse as my group which is the dream moon I wanted anyway *throws confetti*


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

made some banners for that one site


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> made some banners for that one site


looking awesome misu-chan


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> looking awesome misu-chan



arigatou esphu uguu uwu


----------



## CR33P (Apr 17, 2015)

homestuck looks like it was made on ms paint. how do you guys even read this.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 17, 2015)

CR33P said:


> homestuck looks like it was made on ms paint. how do you guys even read this.


----------



## boujee (Apr 17, 2015)

CR33P said:


> homestuck looks like it was made on ms paint. how do you guys even read this.


mspaint adventures


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> mspaint adventures



despite being done in photoshop iirc

just in a style intentionally reflective of mspaint


----------



## boujee (Apr 17, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> despite being done in photoshop iirc
> 
> just in a style intentionally reflective of mspaint



ooh, did not know that.






But speaking of trolls,
The troll I share my sign with is Gamzee
My patron will be Feferi


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 17, 2015)

CR33P said:


> homestuck looks like it was made on ms paint. how do you guys even read this.



U dissin Mspaint b!tch?






[nah I kid]


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2015)

The sprites are an aesthetic for me, same wih the art style in general


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 17, 2015)

you guys are on gigapause? my url is tavros on that site but i go by tiel.

my zodiac troll is equius and patron is apparently terezi.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I dont see the appeal in homestuck ._.



ok but why did you post then



eggs said:


> young human boy in room --> young green skull troll in colorful pants likes anime and killing people, resulting in chaos
> 
> we've come a long way.



[look how far weve come
look how far weve co-o-ome]



Improv said:


> hello i am just a humble person just beginning homestuck what side effects can i expect in my life



slight paranoia, questioning what is real and what isnt



Esphas said:


> ikr! like dang i wonder what the last panel will be like



imagine it ends the way it begins



CR33P said:


> homestuck looks like it was made on ms paint. how do you guys even read this.










LambdaDelta said:


> despite being done in photoshop iirc
> 
> just in a style intentionally reflective of mspaint



hussies done all his webcomics in that style so itd make most sense
even tho the beta was first done in flash but that proved to be too hard for him
plus its kinda unique

=

its funny that upd8s resume on 422
because yanno
2422

=

lets be real here, how many fantrolls do yall got
i planned 12 but i kinda gave up so i only have 2 atm, though i didnt develop them very much


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> you guys are on gigapause? my url is tavros on that site but i go by tiel.
> 
> my zodiac troll is equius and patron is apparently terezi.


I thought that was you! My url is Claire. 

--

I have ..no fan trolls. I can't design my own characters I can only get them from other people otherwise I'm unhappy with them


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I thought that was you! My url is Claire.
> 
> --
> 
> I have ..no fan trolls. I can't design my own characters I can only get them from other people otherwise I'm unhappy with them



i thought i was on gigapause before but cant really remember it lmao


fantrolls can be kinda easy to make, i just choose a symbol n go from there.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2015)

Ive tried, i just dont like the stuff i design. i feel like theyre either boring or too detailed.. hmm


----------



## biibii (Apr 17, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## eggs (Apr 17, 2015)

just saw the update. was it a bit disappointing or is that just me?


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

eggs said:


> just saw the update. was it a bit disappointing or is that just me?



well ppl are freaking out bc the 413 upd8 [literally made the kids homestuck]
as for 415
it was ok


----------



## biibii (Apr 17, 2015)

413
413
41
413
413
413


omg11!!!11


----------



## eggs (Apr 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> well ppl are freaking out bc the 413 upd8 literally made the kids homestuck]
> as for 415
> it was ok



i think the only thing that really stood out to me was the fact that jake achieved his full potential.
oh, sweet child o' mine.

and the fact that the scary "looks-like-it-could-eat-kids" puppet ate kids. but knowing homestuck, that's pretty normal.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

_*I'm just here to pick up the trash.*_
I really didn't think there'd be that much. Oh dear.
But don't mind me, and carry on. *picks up each and every one of you (and I'm totally not doing this because I need more TBT and want to socialise but am socially awkward, nope*

On a sidenote. Rather than talking about this update, I'd just like to shout out that my awkard otp that goes by the name of VrisNep is semi-Paradox-Space-canon now. Thank Karkat. Blessed be he who shouts out his words.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 17, 2015)

eggs said:


> just saw the update. was it a bit disappointing or is that just me?


i think it was meant to be anti-climatic and show as much as possible in the cruddiest way ever, as is the function of homosuck aha.
some really exciting stuff happens in caliborns masterpiece which i cant wait to see unfold (AND HOPEFULLY ALL NOT IN CLAYMOTION)


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 17, 2015)

i thought the thread was about talking bad about homestuck


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 17, 2015)

mizzsnow said:


> i thought the thread was about talking bad about homestuck



lmao all homestuck fans recognize that its absolute trash tho so


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 17, 2015)

i agree with the title of this thread


----------



## Esphas (Apr 17, 2015)

mizzsnow said:


> i thought the thread was about talking bad about homestuck





piimisu said:


> N͍̦̞̘̙͙̫̠͇̣̻͕͈̭̪̞̰͂͛̓̌͗ͥ̉ͨ̒̒̋̎̓̑̚Ȯ̞̭̟̜̜̭̤̯͔͖̖̥̭̮̳̒̇̏ͤͧ̓ͮͪͅW̲̬̖̪̱͎̠̍̐͊͆̂̆ͭ̿̒̉ͧ͑ͦ̓̂ ͔͎̭͛̓ͤ̓̽̔͐̑̾ͦ͑ͤ̏̚̚ͅŤ͉̹͎̗͎̖̘̤͎̯͓̬͕̦͂̀̋̈́͑̌̒͐͛̿ͦͭͤ̋̔͆̆͂ͅḢ̯̩̳ͦ͛̄ͤͫ̒̉͐ͤ͆͂ͥͨͪͮͭA̘͖̼͖͉̜͓̲̺̝͙̜͒ͯ̉ͦ͌ͣͩ̌̌̐ͯͥ͒̈́̓͗Ṭ̰̟̼̖͔̒̋̓̂̐ ̞͉̝̖͍̬̬̟̖̼̖̙̩͙̞̤̯̞ͩ̎ͯ̿̀̍̄̔̐ͅY͈͎̜̺͉̥͚̟͎̹̔ͫͯ̈́ͯͯͧͯ́ͧͧͭ̌̆ͮͫͪͩ́Ỏ̙͉͖̰̙̻̹̬̗͎̙̮͚̦̤̜̪̦̯ͣ͋͑͐U̩͓̞͖͇̼͔̻͓͔̥͑ͮ̔ͪ͂ͯͮ̅̀ ͉̗͙̮͈̩̟̙̟͂̏ͧ̈́͛͛ͤ̇̿̐A̫͕̲͉͕͓̗͚͕̼̼̫̤͉̜̜͎̪ͧͣ̎ͣ̅̔ͤͫ̊̔̇ͫ̇ͨͅR̠̖̭̬̪̯̞̭͔͇̱̬̘̫̼̥͔͐͌̾̐̈́͐̎̏̌͒̈́̓̆̈́ͨÉ͓͕̻͉̲͛ͯ̋ͭ͛ ͕̦̬̭̮̠̼̭͍̙͛͂̄ͯͤ͌ͨ̎̉ͮ̓ͨ̽̆͗H̥̱̫ͨ̋́͛͂ͥ͊̐̚E̦̟̥͙̊͑̐ͪ̿͊͑͋͛̏̊̿̒͑̿͆Ŕ̘͕͙̙͕̱͚̲̪͙̞̙̤̤̲̽̈ͧ̔̏͊̎̄ͩͤ̚̚Ḛ̖̖̟̭͔͖̦̘͓̖͇̟͚̄̈̔͗̂̆̈́ͫͤ
> 
> Y̯̟̭͋ͧ̓̔ͧ͂̅̈̽̍̽̄̅́͒̿ͭO̰̱̥̲̬͉͖̬̠͉̪̞̙̰͔̞̅̿ͮͪ̑ͥͅU͉͕̠͕̖͎͓̝̒ͯͤ̂̏ ͕͉̲͉̫̞̥̺̙̤̞͍͕́ͯͥͫ̓͛͌̋̇̃͋̎̓M̫͕̥̤̅̿̓̓̾̑̍̓͆̚Ȁ̠͔̺̗̲̰͕̪͚͙̣̭̰͈ͮͧͭ͋̆̆̓̐ͦ͆ͧ̃Y̺̗̮̥͎͚̝̹̙͈̻͍̹͇̘ͤ̐̑̏̚ͅ ̪̦͖̮̰̻̟̻̜̝̤̄ͯ̅͌ͤ̈́̀ͣ͛̌́ͨͭ̚N̤̰͉̮̓ͬͬ̋O̹̼̺͍̺͔͇̫͋̑̄ͯͫ͌̓ͫ̅̾̎T͚̟̼̫̮̲̭̂̆̽̌̈́ͥͯ̓̆̍͗̚ ̖͈̙̦̻̫̤̫̦̫͔͕̆̓ͬ̐̂ͥ̀̋̚L͚̻̖̖͔̗̹̯̹ͤ̊ͯ͊̊ͪ̀ͯͪ̈́̿ͧ̆̊̏ͮE̹̭̫̬̫̞͖͚̣̟͉͕͈̙͔̪͕͇̟ͫ̉̇͌̐̄̀̃̃̉̚A̰͕̰̱̱̦̳͔̻ͥ̊͗ͩͣͦ͒ͯ̌̈́̓̎̚V͈̼̦͍ͫ̋ͨͧ̅ͫͩ̎̿̚ͅͅȆ̤̬̦̰̗͎͇̱̻̮̦̹̥̞͕͖͕̼̙ͮͨ͂ͥ


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2015)

mizzsnow said:


> i thought the thread was about talking bad about homestuck



it is going according to plan


----------



## xanisha (Apr 17, 2015)

A long time ago my friend was really into this for awhile and tried to get me to read it with him and I thought that it was just trash >.<  Thankfully he no longer reads it and I can't even remember the last time someone talked about it, I didn't even know it had any popularity.


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm not a homestuck at all. ignore latula in my signature. not homestuck. totally.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> i'm not a homestuck at all. ignore latula in my signature. not homestuck. totally.


(o:



xanisha said:


> A long time ago my friend was really into this for awhile and tried to get me to read it with him and I thought that it was just trash >.<  Thankfully he no longer reads it and I can't even remember the last time someone talked about it, I didn't even know it had any popularity.


i know right


----------



## Esphas (Apr 18, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> i'm not a homestuck at all. ignore latula in my signature. not homestuck. totally.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm going to be honest here, as much as I enjoy Homestuck
I kinda want it to hurry up and end, it feels like it's dragging on a bit too much now

that's just my opinion though

also I know time went into making it,I understand 
but that latest update was disappointing, I was hoping for a bit more

also omigosh can we talk about the Hiveswap characters because 
look at all these cuties






I'm digging the troll with the dread and the one with the fishing Gear​


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

i came to this thread looking for actual talk about how homestuck is awful but i got trolled and im actually going to a homestuck meet tomorrow so jokes on my im actual HS trash


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> im actual HS trash



*Picks up the trash and brings it to the trash can town* )

- - - Post Merge - - -

* : o)


----------



## Esphas (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> i came to this thread looking for actual talk about how homestuck is awful but i got trolled and im actually going to a homestuck meet tomorrow so jokes on my im actual HS trash



i knew i smelt extra trash


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

click click


----------



## Esphas (Apr 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I'm going to be honest here, as much as I enjoy Homestuck
> I kinda want it to hurry up and end, it feels like it's dragging on a bit too much now
> 
> that's just my opinion though
> ...



cant wait for hiveswap! itll be cool to see knew canon trolls haha, already like fisher guy a lot and joey claire and jude harley are adorableeee


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Joey /Claire/ that's my name ; )


----------



## Franny (Apr 18, 2015)

i havent read homestuck in so long or even heard much from it. i know theres a homestuck weeaboo in my class but thats about it. 
rip andrew hussie


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i havent read homestuck in so long or even heard much from it. i know theres a homestuck weeaboo in my class but thats about it.
> rip andrew hussie


"Homestuck weeaboo"

--

they're using my banner on gigapause o: B


----------



## nard (Apr 18, 2015)

should i read homestuck


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2015)

nard said:


> should i read homestuck



click this


----------



## nard (Apr 18, 2015)

toastia said:


> click this



lmao

my own trick got used against me

thanks anyways tho


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

nard said:


> should i read homestuck


yes


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 18, 2015)

I was intrigued by this thread as I've never heard of Homestuck...I looked at what it's all about and now I'm going to read it...such an interesting concept!

Thanks for introducing me to something new (and seems to be pretty cool too)!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad u got interested, our numbers are increasing


----------



## Esphas (Apr 18, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I was intrigued by this thread as I've never heard of Homestuck...I looked at what it's all about and now I'm going to read it...such an interesting concept!
> 
> Thanks for introducing me to something new (and seems to be pretty cool too)!


dont give up at the start, it becomes way better than it appears further on, i encourage you not to until you see your first grey person with candy corn horns in it! thats when it becomes good haha. glad youre interested!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 19, 2015)

nard said:


> should i read homestuck



pls do it


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 19, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> omg these r great tysm geez
> hopefully i'll get back into it soon! part of me really really wants to but then the other part is just like nah ur too far behind already and ug H



Far behind? Girl, please, I started in February and I was behind thousands of pages


----------



## Esphas (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

Honestly I read the whole thing in two days. I got to start from the 2000 marker in the url though. 
The beginning wasn't /that/ boring to me


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

made a simple sprite edit, bc it was my first time so i didnt wanna **** it up too bad





edit: it has a mistake i need to fix it


----------



## boujee (Apr 22, 2015)

Can we post our fantrolls or?


----------



## smolderingskies (Apr 22, 2015)

I was just looking for a homestuck thread after the upd8 last night!! This is beautiful haha.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Can we post our fantrolls or?



you can
i probably should too lmao

=

the upd8 clearly represents how we all feel
so
[the cal thats throughout all the universes has always contained the b1 kids' souls?? or]


----------



## boujee (Apr 22, 2015)

Ooooh yes
Well here's my troll





She's a adult troll(which is why her skin is black).
Working on her matesprit


----------



## piichinu (Apr 22, 2015)

THAT
WAS THE CUTEST
THING IVE EVER SEEN

but what now


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2015)

that upd8 was cute as f!ck

also I wish I was creative/talented enough to make a fantroll :c


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2015)

Nebu said:


> that upd8 was cute as f!ck
> 
> also I wish I was creative/talented enough to make a fantroll :c








It's not that hard~ it's quite fun but there are a few guidelines in making one


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

the upd8 was kinda cute even tho i didnt like much of the art styles (namely ikimarus or whatever their url is)

fantrolls are KIND of easy, they just take a while to develop.


----------



## toastia (Apr 23, 2015)

I've fallen out of interest in it since Equus died tbh


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2015)

The update was 'ight' 
mostly because i literally do not understand how Vriska 'improved their lives' since she's a godawful person(yeah, that whack ass apology didn't get to me) or how the meteor crew forgave her so quickly yet hate gamzee so much. Like I'm not favoring or anything, it just seems either hypocritical or like one of Mindfang's fanfics filled with self-as patting.

Did either rose or dave found out that she was responsible for the death of their guardian by proxy?

but you know /sips tea


----------



## Sugilite (Apr 23, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Ooooh yes
> Well here's my troll
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS BOMB
she's beautiful af


----------



## sylveons (Apr 24, 2015)

IM SCREAMING THAT UPDATE...... although i feel super bad for jade. poor gal


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Ooooh yes
> Well here's my troll
> 
> 
> ...


i'm screamin' 
oooh my... 0;
hot damn, cutie alert


----------



## Mango (Apr 24, 2015)

i rly want to reread it on my own but its too slow in the beginning to me


----------



## boujee (Apr 25, 2015)

/wheezes

here's my sister troll that's now finish:


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

i really like those O:

- - - Post Merge - - -

im in hussie's timezone, so glad he's updating earlier now


----------



## lazuli (Apr 27, 2015)

Mango said:


> i rly want to reread it on my own but its too slow in the beginning to me



which is why theres the beauty of the lets read hs series on youtube \o/


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

why is everyone so bothered by the beginning, i thought it was really nice


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 28, 2015)

feeling offended
but its your opinion...
; ~ ;


----------



## mugii (Apr 28, 2015)

w  HAT THE **** MISU WHYD U MAKE THIS


----------



## Beleated_Media (Apr 28, 2015)

Why isn't this blocked yet?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 28, 2015)

uh what happened 
--
AND BECAUSE WE MUST GATHER AND OVERPOWER @teavii


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

Homestuck is so _strange_ and the large character cast is actually diverse and well written I love it and I'm trash at the same time.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Why isn't this blocked yet?



why r u here

=

the upd8 with vriska talking forever was really offputting and terrifying.
lalondes huggin it out is amazing tho. so was dave goin (wow) (wow) at john


----------



## boujee (Apr 30, 2015)

this is almost done


----------



## piichinu (Apr 30, 2015)

love those edits


----------



## piichinu (Apr 30, 2015)

karkat in the update, just absolutely perfect in every way. loved this one & the dialogue was worth it for me


----------



## boujee (Apr 30, 2015)

Ty

and amazing dialogue from Dave
Still not sure if davekat is canon since Karkat was uncomfortable but rooting for johndave, maybe?


----------



## eggs (Apr 30, 2015)

computertrash said:


> lalondes huggin it out is amazing tho. so was dave goin (wow) (wow) at john



jake talking (so shy, so cute), john getting familiar with everyone, and dave loving the mayor and karkat was amazing and satisfying.
the lalondes hugging it out was and is what i live for.


----------



## piichinu (May 6, 2015)

I really don't like jake so I was happy vriska yelled at him. There is no one IRL I dislike more. 
Didn't really care about the terezi/vriska dialogue


----------



## lazuli (May 6, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I really don't like jake so I was happy vriska yelled at him.



blocked and REPORTED
[kinda wanted to cry at that part tho]


----------



## piichinu (May 10, 2015)

I mean I don't want it to happen to someone irl but jake he's an exception


----------



## Esphas (May 10, 2015)

CRUEL MISTRESS.


----------



## piichinu (May 10, 2015)

Im really hoping that vriska is right about jake


----------



## Esphas (May 10, 2015)

A W F U L.


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2015)

retook pageofhopes title test on saturday and im still a knight of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




everybody is my daves hot mom . even john


----------



## eggs (May 14, 2015)

VRISKA: You ok with that, kid? 
JAKE: UM................ 
VRISKA: You can do it. 
VRISKA: Just 8elieve in yourself, or whatever the ****. 
VRISKA: When in dou8t, just remind yourself that 8attle isn't even particularly important. 
VRISKA: And help could 8e on the way once some of the other 8attles start coming to some sort of resolution. 
VRISKA: Just hang in there! 
JAKE: O... okay. 
VRISKA: Excellent!

can we... not treat jake like this lol......
(i have been so fiercely protective of jake since the whole jane's birthday thing, is it obvious.)


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

eggs said:


> *VRISKA: You ok with that, kid?
> JAKE: UM................
> VRISKA: You can do it.
> VRISKA: Just 8elieve in yourself, or whatever the ****.
> ...



same
i mean shes even calling him joke?? after all hes been through i cant blame him if he breaks down right there and then.
really glad that tavrosprite and john were cheering him up, tho.


----------



## eggs (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> same
> i mean shes even calling him joke?? after all hes been through i cant blame him if he breaks down right there and then.
> really glad that tavrosprite and john were cheering him up, tho.



the nerd bonding was great to read. the vriska put-down was not.
i'm glad that vriska is including jake in the plan though. she's being a total jerk about it, but keeping him involved.
i can't help but wonder how jake will react to jane and (especially) dirk interacting with him?? i mean, he was extremely uncomfortable/awkward with roxy and roxy is basically the only one in the alpha kid team that's on somewhat-okay terms with him.
i know i need to think about the current situation at hand (four different villains attacking at once) but,,


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

No updates for a week )::::


----------



## JellyDitto (May 19, 2015)

AH SPOILER ALERT


----------



## piichinu (May 19, 2015)

Eh not that big, trust me o:


----------



## JellyDitto (May 24, 2015)

I found a video last night titled "mituna and cronus bulge sucking"

...sweet jesus lord have mercy on my soul


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

LMAO IM DYING also that strider reunion tease omg


----------



## piichinu (May 27, 2015)

I don't care about either of those tbh  (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

piimisu karkat will die


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I don't care about either of those tbh  (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞



wot did u say m8 ill fight u 1v1


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wot did u say m8 ill fight u 1v1



^^^


----------



## eggs (May 27, 2015)

i also don't care that much for the strider reunion (i hate dirk with a burning passion and dave isn't exactly the most interesting character to me)... whoops.
i'm excited about jane being awake and normal again though!! i'd love to hear what take she has on the strategy and such.


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

eggs said:


> dave isn't exactly the most interesting character to me



sorry

=

why do i feel like roxy will just be like **screams!!!** or somethin to that effect
also
awkwardness/tension between jane and jake, as well as *hey... mom?*


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> sorry
> 
> =
> 
> ...


LMAO yeah I get that feeling too, and I am also hella looking forward to janes awakening. and jades too!!


----------



## piichinu (May 27, 2015)

i worship dave i just dont care about reunions nd ****


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i worship dave i just dont care about reunions nd ****


monster


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

dave is probably a mess rn
just laying there in shock after bein hit in the face by dirk
doesnt know what to feel or say
this is obviously a big moment for him, idk bout dirk but dave is like. what


----------



## piichinu (May 27, 2015)

everyone rate this thread 5 stars we can see there are haters


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> dave is probably a mess rn
> just laying there in shock after bein hit in the face by dirk
> doesnt know what to feel or say
> this is obviously a big moment for him, idk bout dirk but dave is like. what


i think davell be surprised due to dirk being pretty different from daves bro, puppets aside 



piimisu said:


> everyone rate this thread 5 stars we can see there are haters


lmao okay


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

hell be like 'but.....ur my bro. dad. brodad. ur not... like him?? what are u'


----------



## eggs (May 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hell be like 'but.....ur my bro. dad. brodad. ur not... like him?? what are u'



awkwardness, angst, and feelings -- oh my.
i don't think anything huge will happen (unlike the lalonde reunion which was just grEAT). they'll probably share a few weird glances, maybe even a little "hey". they're not affectionate and sentimental as the lalondes, so. at least, that's what i think.


----------



## Esphas (May 27, 2015)

so how about that awesome^2 upd8 eh


----------



## spiffys (May 29, 2015)

the same thing that happened to me with naruto is happening with me to homestuck. i was once really invested in some of the characters but it's just gone on for so long that i'm having a hard time caring about anyone.

someone update me when the comic ends and tell me what happens to karkat, he's the only one i care about. (MY PRECIOUS GREY SON.)


----------



## lazuli (May 29, 2015)

blegh hate how hussie posts an upd8 like that on a friday
cannot wait a weekend

i used to like karkat but he reminds me of my ex so much its not funny


----------



## boujee (Jun 24, 2015)

I hardly look at homestuck anymore but I do enjoy creating trolls
This a few of them


Spoiler


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

all i know about homestuck is that the people have yellow/orange horns. thats it


----------



## Young P (Jun 24, 2015)

How come everybody in this thread has the same poor grammar?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 24, 2015)

what is homestuck? haha i am so confused


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Young P said:


> How come everybody in this thread has the same poor grammar?


to spite you



erikaeliseh said:


> what is homestuck? haha i am so confused


its basically just a really long fictional webcomic

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> all i know about homestuck is that the people have yellow/orange horns. thats it


i used to call them the grey people


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

Young P said:


> How come everybody in this thread has the same poor grammar?



lulz whut u mean? 




nah jk of course it was just for fun lmao


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Young P said:


> How come everybody in this thread has the same poor grammar?


quote of the day haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wonder what kanaya is doing


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

Here's more:


Spoiler











I suck lol


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Here's more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wow did you make these? they look awesome


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

It's a collab.
I do the lines my friend does the coloring uvu


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> It's a collab.
> I do the lines my friend does the coloring uvu


thats so neat i love them


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> thats so neat i love them




Thank you. I thought they suck. When I was creating them, I didn't want them to appear as extra or out of place. Now that I look really hard at them, some of them seem out of place but yeah u vu/


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Thank you. I thought they suck. When I was creating them, I didn't want them to appear as extra or out of place. Now that I look really hard at them, some of them seem out of place but yeah u vu/


no way everything is perfect imho


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

Aww thank you so much, here's another one just because 


Spoiler


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

this thread makes me uncomfortable

im gna ask a member of staff to close it


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aww thank you so much, here's another one just because
> 
> 
> Spoiler


woah oh my gosh do you have like a tumblr i can stalk your work on



Jarrad said:


> this thread makes me uncomfortable
> 
> im gna ask a member of staff to close it


same


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this thread makes me uncomfortable
> 
> im gna ask a member of staff to close it


scuse u?????? this is against the rules REPORTED


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2015)

I can make a art blog, I do have a tumblr but I just post stuff that's funny or something like that LOL


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 25, 2015)

Guys I've found the best homestuck video on the interent.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't get it??  This thread states Homestuck Sucks in the title, yet apparently people keep posting stuff about it??  This thread is very misleading and confusing, or at least the title is.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 26, 2015)

homestuck is such trash... i shipped so hard in it when i was 12 though.


----------



## boujee (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone have any good panels I can redraw over?
Like group shots, funny stuff, or even coupley uvu


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Anyone have any good panels I can redraw over?
> Like group shots, funny stuff, or even coupley uvu


always loved johns face in this panel aha






- - - Post Merge - - -

uhh you probably want something less comical than that though haha


----------



## boujee (Jun 26, 2015)

That's great!
Keep em coming


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's a few God tiers that's done so far:


Spoiler: witch of rage
















Spoiler: bard of heart













Spoiler:  Prince of life













Spoiler:  Witch of mind












These were made by my friend Mspoffin, she also helped with creation of my trolls. uvu


----------



## Mango (Jun 28, 2015)

im happy theres all this bad stuff coming out about hussie/homestuck so i have a valid reason to hate it


----------



## lazuli (Jun 28, 2015)

Young P said:


> How come everybody in this thread has the same poor grammar?



*why does everyone in this thread have poor grammar?



Space Dandy said:


> I don't get it??  This thread states Homestuck Sucks in the title, yet apparently people keep posting stuff about it??  This thread is very misleading and confusing, or at least the title is.



it is inside joke that homestuck is dumb, people who hate it say stuff like that to get us angry but we only agree with them
it is a dumb inside joke

=
I CANt wait for striders holy crap
also look at this




the message box, specifically
this is going to be rly cool!!! i say that because i am making it But Whatever


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

Mango said:


> im happy theres all this bad stuff coming out about hussie/homestuck so i have a valid reason to hate it


yeah hussie is really oppressive its a good thing we watched a human being repeatedly make mistakes so we could label him as problematic


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

I've only read Homestuck once.  After thirty minutes I got bored and started playing Pok?mon.  >->


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2015)

upd8 all over my dash
so cute much love


----------



## lazuli (Jun 28, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I've only read Homestuck once.  After thirty minutes I got bored and started playing Pok?mon.  >->



you mean you started reading act one



Gamzee said:


> upd8 all over my dash
> so cute much love



NOBODY IS CRYING AS HARD AS I AM RN AAAAAAA
i love striders.. so much
and the fact that their convo is canon is so important to both their characters and their relationships with each others older selfs
im just
AA


----------



## boujee (Jun 30, 2015)

why would you want to argue with a 13 year old?
strider upd8 was best upd8 out of all these upd8 tbh


----------



## piichinu (Jun 30, 2015)

i love meenah


----------



## boujee (Jun 30, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i love meenah



I'm on an off with her so


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *why does everyone in this thread have poor grammar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, it's a dumb inside joke that doesn't really make sense.  If you think something sucks then you think it sucks, if you think it's great then it's great.  Just don't go around saying things suck and then talking about that subject repeatedly.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Still, it's a dumb inside joke that doesn't really make sense.  If you think something sucks then you think it sucks, if you think it's great then it's great.  Just don't go around saying things suck and then talking about that subject repeatedly.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/


dude, chill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I'm on an off with her so


i just think shes cool ):


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

wtf did i just read


----------



## boujee (Jul 1, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Still, it's a dumb inside joke that doesn't really make sense.  If you think something sucks then you think it sucks, if you think it's great then it's great.  Just don't go around saying things suck and then talking about that subject repeatedly.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/



Of course it wouldn't make sense because you haven't READ the comic nor are you part of the fandom to understand that joke.  It's kinda like you observing another fandom, let's say who "WHOSHERLOCK" and they make a time joke about Doctor who and you're like "whaa I don't get it", cause you didn't watch the show so of course. That's common sense, CT just said it was a inside joke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> wtf did i just read



Depends on what you're referring to. Are you talking about this thread or did you just read the comic(of course you didn't)? Not sure if you're trying to be funny or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> i just think shes cool ):



I like her adult self(HER IMPRESS) OTL


----------



## Esphas (Jul 1, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Still, it's a dumb inside joke that doesn't really make sense.  If you think something sucks then you think it sucks, if you think it's great then it's great.  Just don't go around saying things suck and then talking about that subject repeatedly.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/


if opinions are so bothersome to you its probably best not to post them sweetie!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Depends on what you're referring to. Are you talking about this thread or did you just read the comic(of course you didn't)? Not sure if you're trying to be funny or not.



the comic, i read it because of this thread and its insane i have no idea whats going on i love it


----------



## Esphas (Jul 4, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> the comic, i read it because of this thread and its insane i have no idea whats going on i love it


ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 4, 2015)

stopping by to say, I smiled like a dork when Roxy came to bring Calliope Back <3
and I aww'd when the other's told Calliope that she was Cute <3

Calliope is a precious cinnamon roll too sweet too pure for this world

- - - Post Merge - - -

Calliope: You met my brother?
John: Yeah He's garbage.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Still, it's a dumb inside joke that doesn't really make sense.  If you think something sucks then you think it sucks, if you think it's great then it's great.  Just don't go around saying things suck and then talking about that subject repeatedly.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/


man what rock have you been under? :U saying something sucks despite liking it is very common.
it's a joke calm down. also since it's an inside joke of course it wouldn't make sense to you, insides jokes never make sense to people outside a certain fandom or group.

now if you'll excuse me I'm off to say how much zamielmon is f**king Garbage ((because he is))  and how much I hate him while still liking him c:

I also hate him and every other character I like for ruining my damn life


----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> man what rock have you been under? :U saying something sucks despite liking it is very common.
> it's a joke calm down. also since it's an inside joke of course it wouldn't make sense to you, insides jokes never make sense to people outside a certain fandom or group.
> 
> now if you'll excuse me I'm off to say how much zamielmon is f**king Garbage ((because he is))  and how much I hate him while still liking him c:



totally seconding this. you don't know how often i will scream about how much i hate my favorite shows or games or ANYTHING because of how it made me feel. 

i remember rewatching a redemption arc of one of my favorite characters and i was yelling to my friend about how much i hate this show and what it does to me and they got it man. they knew. some people just dont know what its like to love something so much that you hate what it does to you. 

meanwhile im gonna go yell at animal crossing when i inevitably catch a shark and it turns out to be another damn sunfish.


----------



## boujee (Jul 11, 2015)

So, all my troll sprites are done. Here's the crew for each team.

Team Glitter:


Spoiler









(leader) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(without mask) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(with mask) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Team Hoz:


Spoiler









(leader) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Team(still deciding but either Conceited, Serene, or Rai)


Spoiler


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never gotten into it. It was confusing to me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

@Gamzee they're all so awesome and lovely omg : D, and eeeeee a cherub <3 such a cutie
I also like the troll with the long poofy hair covering her eyes, and the troll with the long horn cattle horns


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

My friend spent like 2 years trying to get me into it and I was so fed up with it I groaned any time I saw anything relating to it.
Then I decided to give it a go and what do you know?! I'm caught up in like 4 days c:
During the like mega ultra super gigapause that lasted like a year? I fell out of the fandom cause there was just so many other things I could get into. Shame really, it was brilliant. Maybe once it finishes I will re read it o;


----------



## shanni (Jul 17, 2015)

^ I remember when you tried to get me into it..
oh
the
joy
not


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

shanni said:


> ^ I remember when you tried to get me into it..
> oh
> the
> joy
> not



Read it when it finishes bby, c;


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Homework does suck.:/ It makes student stress out!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't even with this thread xD


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

Sealy said:


> Homework does suck.:/ It makes student stress out!



I laughed a bit too much at this


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

What is it about? I've never understood what its about. I see all the characters n cosplays and i just don't know.. Can someone give a small explanation?


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm having fun:


----------

